# help



## snjberry (Mar 3, 2011)

procedure: Advantage tension free suburethral sling, cystoscopy and bladder biopsy. 
need help coding this
also 
when u have c-section and tubal at time of c-section.  I code 59510 with 58611 do I use modifer 59 or can it be billed alone since 58611 is an add on code?


----------



## preserene (Mar 3, 2011)

It is an add on code when done with CS. So NO MODIFIER


----------

